# Boofs Big Fat Wedding Report - Part Four now up!



## booflebump

I am a Mrs. Our wedding was the most exhilarating, emotional and wonderful day of my life and I wish we could do it all over again. My mum said in her speech that we had got our happy ever after but really, the wedding is just the start of our fairytale. 

Im going to do this in sections, feel free to ask questions along the way.

*The Day Before*

We both woke up early, about 6.30 and nearly in unison shouted were getting married in the morning! :wohoo: We lay and had a cuddle for a little while, before sitting and reading through some of the cards we had received. Mr Boofs brought me my last cup of tea in bed as a Miss, and then we were ready to start the day.

I had packed the night before, so didnt have much to do other than check, check and double check. I also had things like presents for the bridal party, venue decorations, and orders of service to take with me so I went through my list making sure I had everything. I think by the fourth check I had reassured myself I had everything, but it was more to keep myself busy than anything else. Both of us had a serious case of ants in our pants and couldnt sit down. At around lunchtime, one of the best men arrived to help us load up the cars. He also had the very important job of taking me and my dress out to the venue (Mr Boofs special cargo  me, and my special cargo  the dress) After another quick cup of tea, we all set off. 

We had to go and pick my dress up first, but it was a quick stop just round the corner from our flat. Make sure you check your dress when you pick it up  mine was absolutely fine, but I have had friends who havent and dont realise till the morning of the wedding that something is wrong/missing :thumbup:

With my girl safely in the back of the car, we headed off. Our best men were fantastic, and we had a good chat on the drive out the road. I could be quite safe in the knowledge that Mr Boofs was going to be well looked after. We arrived at the venue, unloaded the cars and the receptionist very kindly gave me the keys to my room before I had checked in so I could get the dress hung up to avoid any creasing. Once I was all safely unloaded in to the bridal suite, Mr Boofs and I had to say our goodbyes, slightly tearfully :cry: I had given him his present and card in the morning, with instructions to open it in private. A good thing since what I had written in the card made him cry, bless his heart. 

At around the same time, my bridesmaids arrived. Cue a lot of shrieking and excited jumping up and down :happydance: We waved the boys off and got the girls settled in their room before driving in to the small town near the venue to get our nails done. This was really relaxing, and the ladies in the salon were lovely. A couple more cups of tea were had, and after two hours, the three of us were done. We whizzed in past Boots for some Bach Rescue Remedy and more hairspray (you can never have enough hairspray) and then we were back at the venue. 

After unpacking, filling up confetti cones and generally running about the bridal suite like a trio of dafties, my parents arrived. I was so happy to see them, I love my mum and dad and whilst I was still feeling eerily calm, it was reassuring to have them there :hugs:

We had a wonderful dinner together (I had pigeon, then venison, then bread and butter pudding  it was divine!) and reminisced about my past 26 years. We all had a couple of glasses of wine, and then went through to the drawing room for a comfy seat. Some guests were staying for two nights and they had arrived during the evening, so we got a chance to catch up with them. A few family members had made the trip over from America and Ireland, which made their presence even more special. 

10.30 came and tiredness washed over me  it had been a week of sleepless nights. My parents and I went up to the bridal suite so I could give them their presents. Mum got a personalised candle and flowers, and Dad got a pocket watch. Along with their card, I made them up a multi-apeture photoframe with some pictures of us in it, along with spaces to put some wedding photos in too. 

After they left, I sat and read all the wonderful messages friends had left on Facebook and put the tv on for a little while to try and numb my brain from everything that was running through it. I had a bath and then crawled in to bed for the last time as a Miss. :sleep: :sleep: Tomorrow was my wedding day and I couldnt wait.


----------



## Arlandria

Aw so cute! A nice read also! I'll grab a brew for the next read, its like a secret diary :haha: xx


----------



## slb80

So beautifully written, will look forwars to the bext installment x


----------



## stardust599

I'm loving this - can't wait to read the next part! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Love this! :hugs: Beautifully written, makes me feel as if I was there with you.
xxx


----------



## HayleyJA

Uh oh... I am teary already Boofs; by about the 4th paragraph! I don't know that I should read the rest really....! 

I didn't write up our wedding... I remember the 'events' pretty well, but I wish I'd done this to remember all the emotions too...

x x x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh I so can't wait to read the next bit.

Sounds so lovely already :D


----------



## honeybee2

the last bit got me :cry: xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cant wait to read the next bit :)


----------



## twiggy56

aaah! Builds me up to butterflies at the end sentance! 

SO cant wait for the next bit :happydance:


----------



## Shabutie

I cant wait to read the next installment!! Sound like you had a lovely build up to your wedding! :flower:


----------



## sapphire20

Aww sounds amazing! I can't wait for mind after reading that!! X


----------



## 24/7

Awww!! :D:D xx


----------



## Tiff

Aww sounds lovely hun! :cloud9:


----------



## Jin

I too can't wait for the next installment. I don't know if it's just because my own wedding is drawing nearer and I have been doing lots of planning today, but reading that made me feel really emotional and a bit chocked up and Im not normally an emotional person. Or maybe it was just the way you have written it so beautifully. I agree that it's just like reading a secret diary.


----------



## BertieBones

aww this is lovely!

I've got a glass of vino in hand and enjoying reading this! hope u put up next instalment soon, trying to watch 27 dresses but got caught up in this instead! x


----------



## booflebump

*The Wedding Morning*

After a fitful nights sleep, I decided at 6.30 that I wasn&#8217;t going to get any more shut-eye and put the tv on. With Jo Frost telling off naughty American kids in the background, I lay and looked at my dress hanging up for a little while, and turned on my phone to receive a text from Mr Boofs. We had planned to have one text to each other at around 8.30, but he couldn&#8217;t wait. A good thing, because I don&#8217;t think I could have either! Although terribly excited, I didn&#8217;t feel in the slightest bit nervous. I was getting married to the man I want to spend the rest of my life with, what was there to be scared about? 

I had a peek out the window &#8211; no sun, but no rain either. Good enough for me :thumbup:

I pottered around and had a cup of tea, then my bridesmaids appeared at 7.45, all showered and in their wedding day pjs! We ordered breakfast (scrambled eggs and toast, pots of tea and orange juice &#8211; I didn&#8217;t have any problems eating) and had a quick jump up and down with excitement :wohoo: The hairdressers and breakfast arrived at the same time, so we sat and had a quick chat while we ate before they got set up. 

After breakfast, I thought I better go and get showered. I had a good long stand in there and washed my hair, and took that time to think about what the day had in store. My mum arrived, and the second hairdresser got started on her while I applied my lotions and potions. I had to get reception to send me up a fan, as I was quite warm, and we opened all the windows as things were starting to hot up with hairdryers, straighteners and heated rollers on the go. 

I got my hair dried and set in rollers, and then I sat with another cup of tea. Tea is a bride&#8217;s best friend! Reception phoned up to say my flowers had arrived, and I asked for the events manager to come up to my room between 10 and 11 to pick some stuff up and to ensure a couple of things had been done. If you have a bridesmaid in need of a job, then door opening and phone answering is an important one, otherwise you will be jumping up and down every two seconds. Although warn them who is coming, my maid of honour came running back from the hallway saying &#8216;there&#8217;s men wanting to come in!&#8217; &#8216;Do they have camera&#8217;s?&#8217; I asked. &#8216;Erm&#8230;yes&#8230;.&#8217; (MOH runs back red-faced to let them in! :dohh:) I had my mobile on all morning, and while it was lovely to get lots of texts from friends, if you think it will stress you out/make you emotional, turn your phone off. Give suppliers your bridal party members numbers, and give them a list of your suppliers numbers &#8211; then they can deal with any problems that might arise.

My flowergirl came up to my room at 10 and the make-up artist arrived not long after having set up the dessert table downstairs first. The photographer and videographer were not far behind them, meaning a full house in the bridal suite. I sent the photographer off to take pics of my shoes etc and the videographer went to get some outside shots of the venue. I was nearly falling asleep getting my hair and make-up done, I knew I could trust the girls to do a good job so I wasn&#8217;t fretting while they worked. My bridesmaids at this time were a bit over-excited so I asked them to go take pictures of the dessert table and get their dresses as standing in the middle of the room flapping wasn&#8217;t conducive to a peaceful atmosphere :haha:

Just after 11, the hotel manager and events co-ordinator appeared at the door with the most beautiful bunch of red roses and champagne &#8211; a gift from Mr Boofs :cloud9: We had some sandwiches along with our champers and I text my very nearly husband to say thank you. He had bought me a gorgeous diamond necklace to wear on the day, so I really wasn&#8217;t expecting anything which made the surprise even more lovely. Love him :hugs:

By 12.15 (four hours after getting started with me, 2 bridesmaids, my mum and a flowergirl to get ready, with two hairdressers and a make up artist) I was ready to get in to my dress. I only had one dressed bridesmaid (bridesmaids dresses that lace up = bad idea, they took longer to get in to theirs than I did mine :dohh:) Thankfully, my hairdresser was a pro at getting brides dressed, and between her, my mum and my dressed bridesmaid, they got me in to my frock. Allow lots of time for this &#8211; from start to finish getting in to mine took half an hour and that was with someone who was well practiced in lacing up. Make sure the room is cool too &#8211; getting in to wedding dresses is hot work and I was glad the bridal suite was like ice from having all the windows open. Oh, and if you are staying at a hotel, make sure they tell housekeeping not to come and try and change your sheets an hour before the ceremony :rofl: I very politely but firmly told them that they would have to wait :dohh: Bless them though, they tidied the room up beautifully for us in the afternoon so the bridesmaids didn't have to make sure it was ok for us going back to at night, so I couldn't have been as snappy as I felt I was. 

We had a small panic when we discovered that the loop that attached my veil to the comb had broken :grr: My mum came to the rescue with a sewing kit, and with a very nervous, wobbly hand managed to fashion a new loop before the hairdresser secured the veil in for me. Hurrah for supermum! :happydance:

Another knock at the door and it was my Dad, looking very handsome in his kilt. We got some group pictures of us all in the bridal suite (I looked a bit scared in some of them although I didn&#8217;t feel it at that moment) before my Mum went downstairs and the bridesmaids went to collect the pageboy and wait back at the top of the staircase. 

And then it was just me and my Dad and the videographer. My Dad is a man of few words at the best of times, but we had a nice father/daughter moment before the piper arrived to take us down the stairs to the strains of &#8216;Highland Cathedral&#8217;. She turned and asked if I was ready and with a quick nod, we were off. My last few moments as a Miss, holding on to my Dad&#8217;s arm and feeling the tears prick at my eyes. 
We came down the staircase and congregated at the door of the ceremony room, where I was met by the minister. She peeked her head in to indicate to the string quartet to start Pachabels Canon in D, and after a minute, the doors were swung open so we could make our entrance. With a deep breath, and losing the battle against the tears, we stepped in to the room and saw a sea of faces&#8230;.and at the top of the aisle, was Mr Boofs&#8230;.


----------



## HayleyJA

Reply lost, but needless to say I'm blubbing away, and I want installment 3,4,5 and so on... NOW! :hugs:


----------



## BertieBones

same as Hayley, I'm welling up too!

This is such a beautiful read Mrs. Boofs!

can't wait for more x


----------



## honeybee2

:cry: I love soppy stuff. Very well written!


----------



## Mynx

Omg hun, so well written! I welled up reading that! I could almost picture myself there in amongst the chaos! :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

:cry: totally in tears!!!


----------



## sapphire20

I had a few tears! I'm such s sap these days! X


----------



## Aidedhoney

awwww bless thats my mascara running roll on part 3 lol xxxx


----------



## kintenda

Your posts are beautiful - I can really imagine your day and it makes me so excited for mine! It's good timing - I took a step back last night as I got a bit stressed with people butting their noses in and took time to think about how lucky I am to be marrying my OH. Your entries make me feel excited for the day to come! xx


----------



## slb80

Beautiful! x


----------



## Sun_Flower

Aww I totally welled up when it came to the door opening and you seeing Mr Boofs :) xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Love it but need to read the rest :lol: x


----------



## booflebump

Will try and get part three up tonight - back at work now :cry:


----------



## Jemma_x

Aww, its lovely. Hope you manage to get the next part up tonight x


----------



## tiggercats

Boofs :hugs: :kiss: :cry: 

At least bnb let me on long enough to see the smilies :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

*The Ceremony*

Slowly we made our way up the aisle. I tried to make sure I looked up and smiled at our friends and family as I came in, I didn&#8217;t want to miss a moment, but it really was all a blur. I just wanted to get to the top and see my man.

All of a sudden, we were there, and I turned to give my Dad one last kiss as &#8216;his&#8217; girl. He sat down and then I turned to Mr Boofs who was having a little tear at this point too (along with one of his best men!), and stroked his back. He told me how wonderful I looked and checked if I was ok (I was having a little cry, hopefully in a ladylike fashion!) And with that, the minister started with a loud &#8216;Don&#8217;t cry ******, I&#8217;ve seen worse looking grooms!&#8217; which raised a laugh from the congregation. After a brief introduction we were off on to the first hymn &#8216;God of All Living&#8217; which was bashed out with great gusto if not tunefulness. 

That was followed by a marriage prayer which the minister had tailored to us using references from one of our favourite series of films. Then it was on to the marriage vows. I really thought both of us were going to be very tearful during these, but saying those special words was the easiest thing, it&#8217;s what we had been waiting for all this time. I think we wanted to make sure that the cheap seats at the back (and God, just in case he was watching) could hear us, so with confident voices &#8211; 

_&#8216;I, ********, take you, *******, to be my husband/wife, In the presence of God, and before these witnesses, I promise to be a loving, faithful and loyal husband/wife to you, and to share with you, my thoughts, hopes and dreams, for the rest of our lives&#8217;_

Our little pageboy then appeared with the rings and handed them to the minister. The vows for exchanging the rings were 

_&#8216;I give you this ring in God&#8217;s name, as a symbol that I will cherish our friendship, and love you today, tomorrow and forever. I will trust you and honour you, I will laugh with you and cry with you, I will love you faithfully through the best and the worst, through the difficult and easy, whatever may come I will always be there, As I have given you my hand and heart, to hold from this day forward, So I give you my life to keep.&#8217;_

As a symbol of our two hearts joining together to become one, we then had a candle ceremony, where two separate candles were lit by us. Then we both took the flame from our respective candles, and joined them together to light a third candle, before blowing our candles out. The third candle was left to burn :cloud9:

After that, despite the ministers threats that poor Mr Boofs might have to kiss her (or even worse, my dad!) if she was in a bad mood, we were pronounced man and wife and we were permitted our first kiss :wohoo: I have to admit, we had practiced in the run up to the day :blush: but it&#8217;s worth doing. You don&#8217;t want to be going in for a modest peck if your husband to be is expecting a full on snog! :haha:

We had a couple of readings, my favourite being the &#8216;Love is a temporary madness&#8217; excerpt from Captain Corellis Mandolin. The minister, who is quite young and modern as ministers go, then told a few little stories about myself and Mr Boofs (which made us blush but everyone else laugh) before a last hymn and prayer. 

We signed the register (I was panicking about that more than anything else, I had a silly idea that I would forget how to spell my own name or make a mistake on it :dohh: ) as the string quartet played Jesu, Joy of Man&#8217;s Desiring. After posing for photos, we then got in to the traditional line up (groom, bride, best man, bridesmaid, brides mum, grooms dad, grooms mum, brides dad) for going back down the aisle, and were led out by the minister to Vivaldi&#8217;s &#8216;Spring&#8217;

A glass of champagne arrived in my hand, and it tastes better as a wife you know :thumbup: We looked at each other and had to have a few more man and wife kisses just to make sure it was all real &#8211; we had done it, we were married! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## honeybee2

beautiful! A massive congratulations to you honey xx


----------



## Kayley

Ever considered becoming an author!? I've just read part 1, 2 and 3 and you've had me in near tears, laughing and entrigued all in about 10 minutes! :D

You've also renewed the excitement in me about my wedding day. Thank you. x


----------



## booflebump

Aww thank you Kayley, that's a lovely compliment :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kay126

I cried on part one, sobbed on part 2 and now im positively weeping with tears streaming down my face on part 3! bring on part 4 pleasssseeeeeeeeeeee! xxxxx


----------



## slb80

So lovely, love the candles ceremony! beautiful x


----------



## Tiff

I agree hunny, you are a fabulous writer!!! With all the detail you have me feeling like I was right there with you! :wohoo: Well done hunny!!!


----------



## glitterbug

Lovely read Mrs Boofs!! I can picture it and it looks beautiful in my minds eye! xx


----------



## twiggy56

:cry: Boofs...I felt like i was right in the room next to you! Beautifully written, beautiful emotion and a beautiful day in every way...just SO lovely!!!

I just came on to part 2 and 3 and i 'eek'd out loud! Such a lovely read and I feel genuine happiness for you both...congratulations darling- you will make an impeccable wife :kiss:


----------



## booflebump

Thank you girls, I'll keep going if I'm not boring you too much! Probably tomorrow night or Friday since I'm off work :dance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can picture every moment :cloud9: :kiss: can't wait for the rest x


----------



## tiggercats

*stomps feet* I want more now please :kiss:


----------



## stardust599

Beautiful.... keep going I want more!!! xxx


----------



## 24/7

:D:D:D:D:D:D
I love it. xx


----------



## Mynx

Yay for part 3!! :happydance: You're such a great writer hun, you've had me in floods so far! And as Kayley said, it's also got me even more excited (if that's possible!) about marrying my Mr Mynx (see wot I did there :haha:) 

Roll on Part 4, dont you dare stop!!! x


----------



## sapphire20

Sounds like you had an amazing day, you put it across so well every detail is there! X


----------



## Kayley

Hey


----------



## Kayley

Hey, i wanna see some pics too! pllleeeaaassseee


----------



## booflebump

Kayley, there are some pics in GS if you have access there? If not, you have enough posts to request access xx


----------



## Kayley

Whats GS? :-S


----------



## glitterbug

girly sanctury babe x


----------



## Kayley

Ahhh i knew that really - was just testing haha  

(only been with bnb a year now! Doh)


----------



## booflebump

:haha: xxx


----------



## dani_tinks

:cry: You write so beautifully and I'm a sobbing mess! :cloud9: 
I'm so happy for you hun, your day sounds magical :cloud9:

xx


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs: Thanks lovely, I am really enjoying writing it, and I can't wait to read all about everyone else's day when they come xxx


----------



## Rozie_1985

So beautiful made me blub like a baby! Massive congrats xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

:hugs: I have loved reading every word Boofs, and can't wait for the last installment! I agree with the others; you have a way with words! :thumbup:

I have been crying right along with you, and your writing has made me feel as if I was there with you every step of the way :hug:

xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

You write so beautifully and I am thoroughly enjoying reading all about your day! xx


----------



## booflebump

*The Drinks Reception*

(You will be glad to know this is less of a tear-jerker, the afternoon is the 'work' bit (but very fun all the same) of a wedding and therefore not quite so emotionally charged!)

A flurry of hugging and kissing ensued, and I had the pleasure of lots of gorgeous little ones wanting to give me lucky horseshoes and teddies which was very sweet of them. Because we had asked for vouchers, lots of people had taken cards on the day - make sure you either have a postbox or a reliable bridesmaid/groomsmen to take charge of these and put them away safely :thumbup:

The photographer wanted to get our posed shots out of the way so we could get on with the party. We didn't have much of a list of group shots, but despite this, the photographs still took well over an hour. Give yourself more time than you think you will need for this - we had mostly reportage style photography on the day, and it still took ages! Having a best man with a loud voice to round up guests is also handy!

Our piper came outside and played for the guests during this bit which really added an atmosphere. She was such a good laugh too, and she actually sent me a lovely email to say what a nice time she'd had piping for us, bless her 

It was lovely to get away from everyone while we had our couple shots though - we had to walk down the garden at one point and spent the whole time laughing going 'hello husband' 'hello wife' to each other (we are very easily amused :haha:) 

We hadn't planned on doing a confetti throw, but some enthusiastic aunties and my nana got in there with some. Apart from the shot where I have a mouthful of it (wind blew it in the wrong direction :dohh:) there is one with my Nana that is up there with my favourite shots of the day. 

After getting the outdoor pics, we came inside and got handed another drink (much needed by this point) I'm informed the canapes were divine, but I got one chocolate dipped strawberry before we were whisked off so don't really know! We had sandwiches before the ceremony so didn't need food but I had wanted to taste all of them :haha: (always thinking about my stomach!) 

We took some more pictures inside while the string quartet played down to us from the top of the staircase - it was really nice with people watching and taking pics and little ones trying to hide under my skirt :cloud9: The next wee while really is a blur - Mr Boofs desperately needed a cigarette poor guy so he went off and I went downstairs to the snug bar to speak to our guests before being reunited with my husband. Try and take 5 minutes alone during the day with them - we went outside during the dance for a chat, because it is so easy to get seperated by lots of different people wanting to talk to you. 

Before long it was time for the line-up. Traditionally, you would have the parents, the bridal party and yourselves, but this takes FOREVER and is probably one of the most boring things guests have to endure :haha: So Mr Boofs and I just did it with the two of us, and it's a good opportunity to make sure you have said hello to everyone at some point during the day.

Once everyone was in and seated, our Master of Ceremonies introduced us as Mr and Mrs ***, and following the piper we were clapped and cheered to our seats on the top table. I had been in to the room to have a look earlier on in the afternoon, and it really had come together. I didn't get any pictures of my favours (I will have to pop one on FB :)) but everyone took them away with them which was very sweet since they do normally get left!

Once I was comfortably seated (not just the easiest thing in a bigger dress :haha:), it was time for the speeches. Cue the tissues.......


----------



## sapphire20

Can't wait to read more!!!.....


----------



## Mynx

Ooo I got all excited seeing part 4 was up!! Lovely read again and some great tips too hun, thanks, we'll definately be using those :thumbup:


----------



## tiggercats

I got through that bit without tears, will get tissues ready for speeches :hugs:


----------



## AnnaBanana9

I got through this part without tissues too... but will definitely have them at the ready for the next instalment! :)

xxxx


----------



## booflebump

I'm away tonight, and need to get my mum's speech off her, but hopefully won't be too long till the next bit is up :thumbup:


----------



## 24/7

I loved it again!! :D:D xx


----------



## Strawberries

Loving it! :D


----------



## twiggy56

I love the 'Hello husband' 'Hello wife'!! :haha:

Cant wait for next part!! Can we just get a part every week? Start making bits up as I dont want ti to end! :blush:


----------



## booflebump

:haha: I could go through all my planning and reeeeaaallllyyyyy drag it out :haha: :haha: I don't want it to end either - two of my friends got engaged yesterday and I remember how amazing that felt and wanted to go back and do it again :rofl:


----------



## Miss_d

awww i have cried all the way through this, its lovely and cant wait to read more and congratulations again :)


----------



## booflebump

Hello lovelies

Some wedding dvd clips are up on FB :thumbup: Drop me a pm if I don't have you on and you fancy a gander! x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

oh i would love a toot plz hun, my facebook is 
liamandkat Herring just tell me its you and i will accept :) xx


----------



## booflebump

My profile pic will be of me in a big white frock :) x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

absolutley stunning hun!!!!! you look different to how i imagined you do, but honestly WOW, xx


----------



## booflebump

Everyone says that :haha: Not quite sure if it's a good thing or not...:rofl:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i imagined you to look older for some reason lol, jeez i hope i look that good on my day but i doubt it lol xx


----------



## booflebump

I think I sound older than I am, will be 27 this year :thumbup: I'm sure you are going to look beautiful, I'm looking forward to seeing all the photos from all you guy's weddings :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

aww thanx hun, hey your only year older than me, i will be 26 in july lol xx


----------

